# comment récuperer les droits d'ecriture sur un DD externe



## Djay42 (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vais surement me faire taper sur les doigts, car un sujet sur les disques dur doit exister, mais après 10 mins dans la fonction recherche je n'ai rien trouvé...

Je possède un imac de janvier 2010, avec 16 Go de ram sous snowleopard, 10.6.8, une version de tuxera ntfs activé 2011.4.2 et un disque dur externe My passport de 750Go formaté en NTFS

Jusqu'ici tout marchait, je pouvais utiliser mon disque dur pour stocker des fichiers, et pour les visualiser sur d'autres machines.

Depuis 3 jours, le disque apparait en lecture seule.
Impossible de le changer, ni de réparer les autorisations ni quoi que ce soit d'autre auquel j'ai pu penser.

Je précise: jusqu'à lundi j'avais l'usage de ce disque sur cet ordinateur sans soucis.

Seule particularité (à première vue) de lundi, j'ai utilisé mon disque pour transférer un montage vidéo sur le macbook-pro d'un ami.

Précisions: J'utilise mon disque externe pour des montages vidéo HD et pour les visionner sur une grande télé samsung et sur d'autres ordinateurs (souvent pas à moi), donc je ne peux pas formater mon dd en format mac, ni en fat car les fichiers font plus de 4Go (36 le dernier en date).
De plus tout marchait bien jusqu'à il y a peu.

Quelle est la source du problème? 
J'aimerai savoir quelle manip j'ai malencontreusement faite, pour ne pas la renouveler.

Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ce ci SANS formater le DD?
J'aimerai en effet ne pas avoir à formater mon disque, l'opération de récupération des données et leur réinstallation sur le disque étant fastidieuse, je n'ai pas d'autre DD de cette taille

D'avance merci

Jérôme


----------



## pierre22 (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, sélectionner licône du disque en question. Presser pomme I (lire les informations). Un panneau s'affiche, *si votre nom ou "admin"apparait* cliquer sur le champs suivant (privilège) et sélectionner "lecture et écriture", puis sur la roue dentée en bas cliquer sur "appliquer aux éléments inclus.
*Si votre nom, ou "admin" n'apparait pas* : Cliquer sur "+", un panneau s'ouvre et vous propose de vous ajouter, ensuite cliquer sur le champs suivant (privilège) et sélectionner "lecture et  écriture", puis sur la roue dentée en bas cliquer sur "appliquer aux  éléments inclus.

Aussi comme pour tous disques il est indispensable d'effectuer une sauvegarde, même sur cd, DVD, ou plusieurs disques dur plus petits. Sachant tout de même que les disques durs sont le moyen de sauvegarde le plus sûr et le moi cher regardez ici : http://www.macway.com/


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour, sélectionner l&#8217;icône du disque en question. Presser pomme I (lire les informations) &#8230;



Bon, faut lire plus en détail. Là, on parle d'un disque NTFS (format Windows), ce que tu lui explique n'existe tout simplement pas sur un tel disque. Pomme I, sur ce plan affiche simplement (sans possibilité de le modifier) si le disque est en lecture seule ou en lecture/écriture.

Djay42, plusieurs choses :

1) On ne peut réparer les autorisations que sur un disque contenant un système Mac OS. Les autorisations ne sont pas sur le disque mais dans le système.

2) Un disque NTFS en lecture seule, je dirais que ton principal suspect doit être Tuxera, peux tu encore écrire sur un autre support (disque ou clé USB) en NTFS ? Si la réponse est "non", alors c'est de ce côté qu'il faut chercher (et si jamais tu fais partie de ces iconoclastes qui mettent leur mac en veille au lieu de l'éteindre, commence donc par le redémarrer, histoire de dire &#8230; ).

3) À partir de Mac OS X 10.6 et (sauf erreur de ma part) Windows XP SP2, tu peux utiliser le format exFAT, une extension du FAT32 qui passe outre à la limitation de taille de 4 Go par fichier de ce dernier.


----------



## subsole (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 3) À partir de Mac OS X 10.6 et (sauf erreur de ma part) Windows XP SP2, tu peux utiliser le format exFAT, une extension du FAT32 qui passe outre à la limitation de taille de 4 Go par fichier de ce dernier.



Bonjour, 
Il y a une petite erreur  le format exFAT qui permet des copies de fichiers supérieurs à 4Go (lecture/écriture Mac et PC), mais il n'est supporté nativement que depuis Snow Leopard (à jour), Lion, et Vista (à jour).


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1) On ne peut réparer les autorisations que sur un disque contenant un système Mac OS. Les autorisations ne sont pas sur le disque mais dans le système.



Il est possible de demander à avoir la gestion des droits sur un volume externe (désactivé par défaut)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il est possible de demander à avoir la gestion des droits sur un volume externe (désactivé par défaut)



Certes, mais si le volume en question n'héberge pas un OS X, tu ne pourras pas y "réparer les autorisations", et s'il en héberge un mais que ça n'est pas le disque de démarrage du Mac, la réparation de ses autorisations n'affectera en rien la session en cours, car les autorisations réparées ne seront pas celles du système actif.


----------



## Djay42 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Désolé de ne pas m'être manifesté plus tôt, j'étais absent depuis vendredi et je rentre juste.
Merci déjà de vos réponses, je regarde ça de suite et je vous tiens informés.

Djay42

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

Bon, il semblerai que texera soit effectivement le suspect, je ne peux plus écrire sur une autre clef.
Je vais tenter de le réinstaller.

Quand aux autres suggestions, je ne suis pas sur que ma télé lise le format exfat donc je vais pas prendre de risque. quand aux sauvegardes, je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un disque de travail, j'ai les sauvegardes des fichiers bruts, et je le fait avec les fichier finit, mais j'avoue trouver un peu lourd de devoir le faire en cours de route.
Après, si aucune solution ne sort, je peux formater et recommencer, ce n'est pas si grave, c'est juste une grosse perte de temps.

Remarque, oui je fais partit des ces hurluberlus qui n'éteignent jamais leur mac, vu qu'il boss quand je me repose^^.

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Bon, tuxera réinstallé, et idem ça ne marche pas.
Par contre mes clefs sont de nouveau lisibles

Donc une idée?

Et non il ne semble pas possible de modifier les droit directement sur le disque, qui n'est pas au disque macOS

Djay42


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

Djay42 a dit:


> Remarque, oui je fais partit des ces hurluberlus qui n'éteignent jamais leur mac, vu qu'il boss quand je me repose^^.



Alors, écoute, il m'est déjà arrivé de me trouver dans cette situation, eh ben le matin au réveil, je viens voir où en est le Mac, et s'il a fini de bosser, avant de lui filer un autre job, je le redémarrais systématiquement. Ça évite bien des problèmes, et bien des pertes de temps.


----------



## Djay42 (10 Mai 2012)

Bon, je viens d'essayer aussi la maj de mon système vers Lyon, pas plus de résultats, je vais donc reformater puisque pas d'autre idée.
Merci pour vos suggestions

Djay42


----------



## Djay42 (18 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir
Enfin une solution:
J'ai migré sur Lion et j'ai mis à jour Tuxera, tout remarche
Je pense que le soucis venais surement de ma version de tuxera, ou peut être de leur dernière version pour snowleopard...

Bon, c'est pas génial et je ne sais pas si ça aidera quelqu'un d'autre, mais maintenant ça marche.

Je passe le post en résolu
Edit en fait je trouve pas comment passer en résolu, si quelqu'un peut me dire...* -*> Menu "outils de la discussion" en haut de page (à condition, of course, que tu en sois l'auteur, ce qui est bien le cas ici) !


----------

